# remote control



## Johnny73 (Feb 4, 2008)

i have bought 2001 Nissan Altima GXE with one key only no remote control. So i bought extra remote control and tried to program that exactly as the program instructions said but it would not let me go through the first step. When I insert the key into the ignition six times the warning light suppose to flash, but that did not happen. I tried that few times ... slowly or fast ... but it did not work.

If someone has any experience with this problem please help.


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Insert the key into the ignition more than six times[7-8]and forget the warning light that suppose to flash,and push the Lock button.


----------

